# Doe Form



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Does anyone know of a doe form similar to the grooming buck form? 
Actually, what I am looking for would be a doe with her head turned back that could represent a deer nuzzling another deer or or her fawn. 
<----<<<


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Dont know one right off hand but you can purchase any form and alter it to the exact pose you want. that way you will get the exact position and not settle on something just cause its "close" to what you were looking for.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Joe, 

Look in my pictures, there are some trail cam pictures in there from a few years back. I think I titled them Mom & Daughter 1, 2 and 3. Might give you an idea of something you are looking for in a form. 

You can take any picture of a deer to any reputable taxidermist and they should be able to match it. They will be doing the altering on the form. 

Of all the big bucks I've ever had pictures of, those pictures of that doe and fawn are still among my favorite.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Check the Joe Coombs catalog or the Dan Chase (which is now Louisiana supply) or something like that. They have what you're looking for.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> Check the Joe Coombs catalog or the Dan Chase (which is now Louisiana supply) or something like that. They have what you're looking for.


Thanks! I will take a look! 



srconnell22 said:


> Joe,
> 
> Look in my pictures, there are some trail cam pictures in there from a few years back. I think I titled them Mom & Daughter 1, 2 and 3. Might give you an idea of something you are looking for in a form.
> 
> ...


Thanks Scronnell! 
This is kind of what I am hoping for. Since my daughter's first deer (young doe) is an upright .... you'd have to imagine rotating the angle of this pic so that the fawn is facing you. I think it would look awesome! 









Dan Chase had this one - I think it might work! 








<----<<<


----------

